# iphone ebay mobile users - warning!



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi.

It appears if you update the latest firmware from ebay (2.1.1.) and use 4.0> OS then you could/will be in for problems once upgraded.

You can not log in and are presented with, "login error, network timed out, please check your internet connection (N1).


Looking on the forums it is just starting to be reported - i found out too late.. +ipad users

Be warned

ebay Forum: - http://getsatisfaction.com/ebaymobile/topics/help_cant_log_in-1i77y2


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

packard said:


> Hi.
> 
> It appears if you update the latest firmware from ebay and use 4.0> then you could/will be in for problems once upgraded.
> 
> ...


Yep i've got the same problem. Very annoying as i'm in process of building a garage so watching loads of stuff on ebay.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Seems the ebay forum is now getting hammered with a copy/paste reply from ebay on every thread, think how many annoyed people tonight and how much ££ lost by ebay in missed bids/sales...

What a total....


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

why not use the web on the phone until its sorted. an app is not required.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mines the same, just been browsing tonight and it popped up a few times.


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm using both have no problems at all... Touch wood.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine seems to be working fine so far


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

All good here too!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

galactico said:


> why not use the web on the phone until its sorted. an app is not required.


I do however when in areas of poor coverage running the App is quicker as it uses less data, thus resutls are quicker.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

All back to normal now I think. Ive had a message as I logged on saying there had been a problem with the server not the app.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

yep got that as well - amazing how they had just released the "new" version.


----------

